# Hello World!



## Marksi77 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Been meaning to log on for a while, as have had my TT (53 plate 3.2 V6 Quatro) for a couple of years now.... Finally made it but unfortunately prompted by what looks to be an expensive Mechatronic control unit failure [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Looks like i've some interesting posts to finish reading before heading back to the dealers....

Marksie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres some thing else you should have joined a couple of years ago www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , hope it isn't too expensive.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

